# Being passed by non ebike cyclists



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

Hi all

This is a question about what to do to be polite and not annoying/smug under some circumstances

S0 - the reason - todya I was going along a long flat road - slightly curvy through a country village
As I am on my ebike I was doing about 17-18 mph - yup over the cutoff speed - but my speedo read a bit high so only just over - I reckon the motor had been off for a miles or - mostly due to my amazing fitness - or possibly the tail wind
Anyway - a bloke on a mountain bike type bike passed my about half way along that stretch - passed easily, nice and wide and said hello as he passed
OK - well done mate - impressive for normal clothes and a non road bike type person
anyway - he pulled away slowly until he was 40-50 yards in front

now - my problem (you knew I would get to the point eventually)

after a bit I started to catch him - I'm still at about 17 mph - over cutoff speed but only just
then the road curved and there were more trees - hence less tail wind
so I am now catching him - then there was a traffix calming thingy so we both slow down - we accelerate but clearly we are now below the cutoff speed - and it is far easier for me to accelerate then him

I am now doing 12 mph and he is not pulling away



sooooooo

what would you do

I stayed behind and just kinda pootled along - then changed my planned route home so he was no longer in front of me
I could have gone back up to normal speed (no tail wind so maybe motor assisted ) and pass him back - but is that rude and stuff and gives the impression I am laughing at him
I could have stayed behind him and stayed on the same route - but he would probably be aware of me being there and might think I was laughing at him
Previously I have just stopped and gone into a random shop - just to give him some distance

there is a possibility I am over thinking this???


any opinions


----------



## DCLane (22 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> there is a possibility I am over thinking this???
> 
> any opinions



This!


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Jan 2021)

I would not overtake at a speed differential of 0.1mph but for sure I would pass. I see nothing to be worried about.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

You are overthinking it. Ensure you keep socially distanced and don’t think anymore on it.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jan 2021)

Increase cut-off speed to 20mph.

Then if you so choose, just float by.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2021)

I've passed a couple on e bikes on the flat then been passed by them on the next hill, its no big deal, I've had it happen before and I was expecting it, you're over thinking it, if you're faster than them just ride past.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> there is a possibility I am over thinking this???



It's a certainty!

Just ride your bike your way.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Jan 2021)

defo overthinking it


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2021)

Pass if you need to. You'll get people that will pass you and try too hard and then just die. I passed a bloke on one of those illegal Chinese ones (the quick ones) - he was doing a good 18 mph, hardly turning a pedal. Though he was going quickly on this off road trail, and I wasn't catching that fast, I just had to kill myself to pass and pull away. I'm sure if he'd have flicked the switch, he could have gone past twice as fast without pedalling.

One thing I picked up from time trialling, is you've got to pass and make sure you can pass and extend the distance.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2021)

Pass them and blow them into the weeds, damn e-bikes!!! Oh wait, wrong thread


----------



## iluvmybike (22 Jan 2021)

We got passed today whilst riding uphill at about 12mph by a guy on a mtb - with what looked like a mahoosive front wheel "ebike conversion" - he wasn't peddling at all but moving at about 20mph! Somehow I don't think that was a legal ebike...now that was annoying...but did I dwell on it. Nope - the sun was shining and I was out enjoying myself....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> We got passed today whilst riding uphill at about 12mph by a guy on a mtb - with what looked like a mahoosive front wheel "ebike conversion" - he wasn't peddling at all but moving at about 20mph! Somehow I don't think that was a legal ebike...now that was annoying...but did I dwell on it. Nope - the sun was shining and I was out enjoying myself....



Ah a motorbike is what you’ve just described.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

Thanks for all the replies - guess I just worry about upsetting people

if my wife was reading this she would be rolling her eyes


----------



## RichardB (22 Jan 2021)

If the OP is overthinking this, so do I. A while ago, I was riding up a long hill and came up behind two riders on road bikes. I was pushing quite hard and keeping up about 14-15 mph, and they were doing about 10. I was on my way to work, so I couldn't slow down, choose another route or stop for a coffee. I was tempted just to blast nonchalantly past them, but the whine from the motor would have given me away. In the end, I passed them and shouted "yes, I know, I am cheating!" It was a stupid thing to say, as I don't regard ebikes as cheating, but I felt I had to say something while creaming past them like Bradley Wiggins while wearing work boots and a heavy coat.

If I am on a recreational ride, I will probably do as the OP does and devise a strategy to avoid passing anyone on a pushbike. Coffee and cake sounds like a good one.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Jan 2021)

I'd plug yourself into the battery for a bit of shock treatment.


----------



## Zanelad (22 Jan 2021)

Cycle at your own speed. I'm regularly passed by a guy of similar age to me as I ride my ebike to work. He rides a normal road bike. He always says hello, sometimes a little more, and then he's off and I'm left to watch him disappear. I doubt that either of us are bothered by our difference in speed. Having said that, on my first ride to work, a Sunday trial run a guy overtook me and pulled away steadily.. We came to a short but steep hill and I easily caught him up. He must have heard me as he looked behind and his double take was a joy to see. I considered overtaking him, but as I was turning off the road shortly it seemed a little rude.


----------



## MntnMan62 (22 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is a question about what to do to be polite and not annoying/smug under some circumstances
> 
> ...



The only thing I would point out is that you are "assisted" and he is not. Therefore it is incumbent upon you to defer to him to some extent (although not entirely). Much like in boating, sailboats have the right of way over motorboats for the same reason. But if he's going slower than you even if he passed you earlier, you have every right to pass him later on. Anything beyond that is overthinking it.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (22 Jan 2021)

I did feel sorry for a bloke I came across riding into Warrington last year sometime. I was on a cycle path alongside a dual carriageway - good surface, no hill and a good long stretch with no junctions
I got to a set of traffic lights and a bloke on a mountain bike rolled up alongside me breathing heavily and looked at me (overweight old bloke in jeans) then looked at my bike in relief
"Oh - It's an ebike - I've been killing myself trying to catch you - now I don't feel so bad!!!!
didn't have the heart to tell him I was over the cutoff the whole time - mind you - serves him right for using knobbly tyres on tarmac!!!!


----------



## Drago (22 Jan 2021)

Youd have to be pretty fat/unfit/dead/riding a lawn roller for someone on an ebike to take you.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jan 2021)

I remember when in Tenerife, a few of us set off from the hotel resort. It had a couple of miles to climb before we began a descent and the terrain flattened. An old fella passed us on the climb at the start. He had an ebike with a big box on the back. The distance he gained on the climb, took us 9 miles to catch and pass him on the flatter terrain.

Im looking forward to my ebike, so I can ride at zone heart rate, set my cadence, but have a speed more akin to working really hard. I can also carry my shopping. I've got two batteries coming, so hope 100 miles is more than doable


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ah a*n unregistered, uninsured, unlicensed, illegal* motorbike is what you’ve just described.


FTFY


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Youd have to be pretty fat/unfit/dead/riding a lawn roller for someone on an ebike to take you.


+1


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

Drago said:


> Youd have to be pretty fat/unfit/dead/riding a lawn roller for someone on an ebike to take you.



Bet I can take you on my lawn roller...


----------



## glasgowcyclist (23 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bet I can take you on my lawn roller...



Come on now, this isn’t a dating site.


----------



## Teamfixed (23 Jan 2021)

I guess it's like being passed by somebody with an outboard when you are in a rowing boat.... It's going to happen... A completely totally utterly different thing.
No offense intended to ebikers btw.


----------



## Drago (23 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bet I can take you on my lawn roller...


You might want to rephrase that duckie!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> The only thing I would point out is that you are "assisted" and he is not. Therefore it is incumbent upon you to defer to him to some extent (although not entirely). Much like in boating, sailboats have the right of way over motorboats for the same reason. But if he's going slower than you even if he passed you earlier, you have every right to pass him later on. Anything beyond that is overthinking it.


Why is it incumbent of him to do anything?


----------



## MntnMan62 (24 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Why is it incumbent of him to do anything?



Are we not gentlemen (and ladies)?


----------



## Seevio (24 Jan 2021)

I reckon the only rule is if you're going to pass someone, make sure you can stay ahead of them for a reasonable time.

BTW when I read the line " todya I was going along a long flat road..." I fully expected the next line to be 
"All of a sudden
There shined a shiny demon
In the middle of the road "


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jan 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> Are we not gentlemen (and ladies)?


Sorry I still don't see the relevance


Seevio said:


> I reckon the only rule is if you're going to pass someone, make sure you can stay ahead of them for a reasonable time.


I reckon you made that up, sporting type by any chance, one of the win at all costs type?


----------



## Venod (24 Jan 2021)

Seevio said:


> I reckon the only rule is



The only rule is "there are no rules"


----------



## Drago (24 Jan 2021)

And don't talk about fight club.


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

These days kids on balance bikes pass me Usually manage to whee suck them


----------

